# Old Mitchell 300



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Any of you fishermen know if the old Mitchell 300's have any value? They say made in France. And have a fat spool and a thin spool.. I more or less inherited them>> Thanks for any help..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have wondered the same thing.
I have a 70's model that's still in the plastic box with all the paperwork. It's never been used or even spooled.
Probably not worth much but sure looks cool.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I fish with those Mitchell 300 reels and love them! I think I have about 6 mounted on poles I use every year. The newer models look the same as the old made in France models, but have a lot more plastic inside than the old ones.
As for collector value, I'd say not much more than the price of a new Mitchell 300 is today. Ebay usually has a bunch of them up for auction, that would be a pretty good place to start, to see what people are willing to pay.

Good luck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not worth much? Such blasphomy!!!!! That is the best open-face reel ever made. Smooooother than a baby's butt! Casts like a dream. The whole fishing world went to heck when they quit making those babies. If they are good and workable, put them up on Ebay and get some cash. You'll probably only get $20 or less, but they are great. 

Better yet - they only value they really have is on a fishing pole held by a kids catching fish. So pick up a 7 foot medium action spin rod and take a nighborhood kid fishing once or twice. If he takes to it, give him the rod and reel to keep. No greater value than that.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I've got the Mitchell 300 my PoPs gave me when . .was 12. I'am now 62 yrs young. It's the only spinning reel Ive ever had,Never would sell it, she's my baby .. I have come into a half dozen in the last year. Just thought I'd check the value.. Thanks again1


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, the old mitchells are the real deal, no pun intended. I buy em all the time. I think the most I've paid is $25.00 and thats the thin and thick spol. Ya know if it ain't broke don't fix it... When the world ends. 2 things will still be around, coyotes and the MITCHELL 300..


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an old one, I like how you have to turn the handle 12 times to reel in 2 feet of line


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry about ur retrive on the Mitchell 300, You must have one that was made in the 80's or need to change the gears. open it up and see if they are nylon or cast.. The cast ones may chip a tooth, but they still get after it.. nylon have a way of slipping.. like an old powerglide trans..


----------

